

Ask HN: Suggestions for yearend projects - vishalzone2002

Its the end of the year. Can we share our biggest problems&#x2F;ideas which can become seed for some of the side projects. As they get built I am pretty sure we will see them in ShowHN.
======
JacobHarrington
I plan on revamping my personal site to run off AngularJS on the front end.
It's more of a trivial project for me, as porting a resume to Angular doesn't
exactly get at a lot of what makes the framework useful, but presenting my
whole portfolio in Angular might make for a decent side project. Maybe
abstract it into a generic portfolio template or something.

------
valarauca1
I was going to attempt to create a basic programming language. I have about 16
days off between christmas, new years, unspent vacation time. I figured it
would be an interesting project to fill my free time.

I have no design documents yet. Its just organizing how I _want_ to be able to
program and how a few languages aren't letting me.

